
Food Inspection Map - aaronbrethorst
http://www.dinegerous.com/
======
dinegerous
@zoowar I planned expanding in Washington before moving to other major cities.
I will start researching SF next.

------
zoowar
Very cool, when are you coming to the SF Bay Area?

